# Zeigt eure Cube Elite HPC



## Rob92 (11. März 2012)

Hey Leute,

wollte mal wissen wie eure Cube HPCs aussehen.

Bild und Teileliste wären toll.

Lg robin


----------



## steve81 (11. März 2012)

Also ich hab keins.Vielleicht bist du im Cube Unterforum besser aufgehoben!?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rob92 (25. März 2012)

Hey, hab jetzt endlich Bilder geschossen und würde mich freuen wenn noch andere ihre hpc's zeigen. 

Zeigt her eure Kunstwerke


----------



## zett78 (22. April 2012)




----------



## Hemme (22. April 2012)

Hi, die Rennsemmel:


----------



## pectinatus (4. Mai 2012)

Das Bike existiert so nicht mehr. Die Gabel ist ans Sting gewandert und der Rest der Teile an einen "neuen" Elite Rahmen. Mal sehen wann Bilder folgen.
Grüße Stephan.


----------



## zett78 (4. Mai 2012)

pectinatus schrieb:


> Das Bike existiert so nicht mehr. Die Gabel ist ans Sting gewandert und der Rest der Teile an einen "neuen" Elite Rahmen. Mal sehen wann Bilder folgen.
> Grüße Stephan.



welches Modelljahr?


----------



## deBecker (5. Mai 2012)

Und hier ist mein Gefährt


----------



## Rob92 (5. Mai 2012)

Hey ich muss sagen echt sehr schicke Räder die ihr im Gelände bewegt.

Das schwarze von Hemme gefällt mir besonders.


----------



## pectinatus (6. Mai 2012)

So, mal kurz eine Regenpause genutzt und schnell ein Bild geschossen.







zett78 schrieb:


> welches Modelljahr?



Der Rahmen ist ein 2010 Modell. Gabs vor kurzem mal seehr günstig....


----------



## pectinatus (7. Mai 2012)

Weil's so schön ist.....noch ein paar Bilder.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zett78 (27. Mai 2012)

pectinatus schrieb:


> Der Rahmen ist ein 2010 Modell. Gabs vor kurzem mal seehr günstig....



so heute fertig geworden


----------



## Kitti (29. Mai 2012)

Ich hab ein Cube Reaction, bin aber beim Überlegen mir ein Elite zu kaufen, jetzt ist die Frage, ist der Unterschied wirklich so groß, dass es sich lohnt zu wechseln?


----------



## zett78 (30. Mai 2012)

was willst du denn damit fahren?
das Elite in welcher Ausstattung?


----------



## Kitti (31. Mai 2012)

Von Touren bis MTB Marathons, soll überall eingesetzt werden.
Das Teamlin HPC Race


----------



## zett78 (1. Juni 2012)

Fährst du das Reaction in Alu oder Carbon? Sehe gerade Alu und rot!
Zum Alu Reaction dürfte das Elite HPC ja noch einiges leichter sein, aber auch teurer.
Fahr mal Probe, ist ja zudem mit SRAM ausgestattet. Mir ist, nachdem ich das rot-schwarze Elite mit Shimano aufgebaut habe, klar geworden, dass mir die Shimanoschaltungen von der Performance doch besser gefallen, ist aber Geschmackssache. 
Mein 2011er HPC (s.o.) wiegt ca. 8,9 kg, wurde aber auch noch etwas modifiziert. Hätte ich letztes Jahr aber auch nicht gekauft, wenn es beim HS Bike Discount im Laden nicht zu einem unverschämt guten Preis als Einzelstück angeboten wurde.
Flott unterwegs ist man damit natürlich, musst du selber wissen, ob das es dir wert ist. Ich liebe zudem die Farbe Teamline


----------



## Bianchi_EV4 (1. Juni 2012)

8,3 kg ...






Gesendet von meinem BlackBerry Runtime for Android Apps mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## beckeru (16. Juli 2012)

Hi, hier mal meins. Modell 2011. Macht richtig Laune das Teil



 
Gruß

Uli


----------



## VR6Alex (8. Oktober 2012)

Hallo an alle Elite HPC Fahrer!

Ich bitte euch um Hilfe bei folgendem "Problem":
ich bin gerade drauf und dran mir ein 2012er Elite HPC zuzulegen. Ich bin 1,89m und habe eine 92,5cm Schrittlänge.
Dem entsprechend unsicher bin ich bei der Rahmengröße denn das 20" hat ein 49cm Sitzrohr und das 22" ein 54cm Sitzrohr. Mein aktuelles altes 90er Jahre Bike hat bei 20" ein 51cm langes Sitzrohr und eine 420mm Sattelstütze.

Passen werden mir beide, da bin ich sicher, aber der optische Faktor spielt auch eine Rolle. Im Netz findet man viele Fotos von 20" Elite HPC, jedoch keine Fotos von 22" Rahmen Modelljahr 2011 oder 2012.

Deshalb meine Bitte:
können die Cube Elite HPC Fahrer Fotos von ihren 22" Bikes Modelljahr (2011 + 2012 - also die mit den double-flex Sitzstreben-Design) hochladen und posten?

Denn wenn mir die Propertionen beim 22" Rahmen nicht zusagen, dann wird es ein 20" bzw. umgekehrt.......
Leider fehlt mir die Möglichkeit in einem Fachgeschäft ein 22" Probe zu sitzen, da es aktuell in Wien und Umgebung keines mehr gibt.

Herzlichen Dank für euer Bemühen!

lg Alex


----------



## VR6Alex (15. Oktober 2012)

niemand??


----------



## Kruemelmonster (16. Oktober 2012)

VR6Alex schrieb:


> niemand??



Wie man hier im Forum oft sieht, kaufen die meisten scheinbar ihre Räder lieber eine Nummer zu klein, wenn sie unsicher sind. Vermutlich gibt es einfach kaum 22" Elite HPC. 

Als grobe Richtung kannst Du Dir ja mal dieses Reaction anschauen:

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Cube-Reactio...ort_Radsport_Fahrradteile&hash=item2a23ea0c8f

Habe ich bei eBay gefunden, da sieht man die Proportionen, die einen erwarten, ganz gut.


----------



## VR6Alex (16. Oktober 2012)

Kruemelmonster schrieb:


> Wie man hier im Forum oft sieht, kaufen die meisten scheinbar ihre Räder lieber eine Nummer zu klein, wenn sie unsicher sind. Vermutlich gibt es einfach kaum 22" Elite HPC.
> 
> Als grobe Richtung kannst Du Dir ja mal dieses Reaction anschauen:
> 
> ...




Jein.....
Beim Reaction GTC ist das Sitzrohr nicht länger als der Knoten mit dem Oberrohr.
Weiters hat das Elite Mitte Tretlager/Mitte Oberrohr 49cm, das Reaction GTC 51cm.
Und zusätzlich ist beim Reaction GTC das Steuerrohr 155mm lang, beim Elite 137mm.
Dies alles führt dazu, dass das Oberrohr beim Elite generell weiter unten liegt als beim Reaction GTC.
Danke dir aber trotzdem das du mir helfen wolltest.
Lg Alex


----------



## zett78 (30. Oktober 2012)

20" Cube HPC Carbon Rahmen inkl. Acros Innenlager, Carbon Sattelklemme (7g), Saso Carbon Sattelstütze und Syntace Steuersatz abzugeben.

XX Gabel ggf. dazu oder separat 

Preis alles VHB, bitte per PN


----------



## Bianchi_EV4 (2. November 2012)

Jetzt mit Kashima Gedöns an der Front


----------



## -Christian- (8. Mai 2013)

Hallo, 
kann mir einer von Euch einen Tipp geben was für ein Elite HPC das ist und aus welchem Jahr. Googeln hat mir bisher noch nicht weitergeholfen. Bike ist ~3Jahre alt. Die Gabel ist wohl ne Suntour Epicon.


----------



## hec (10. Mai 2013)

2008/2009 würde ich sagen

2010 kam auf jedenfalls das neuere Design blackline bzw teamline


----------



## Plueschbox (11. Mai 2013)

Mein Cube Elite




Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoerman2201 (21. Mai 2013)




----------

